# Seiko Watch Strap - Help



## Mike_J_Smith (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi All,

The strap for my Seiko Sportura broke recently and I have sourced another from KKH Services. The strap came the other day, but the hole where the bar should go through is really small compared to the strap I removed. In fact it's far too small to put the bar through :bangin:

Is that normal? Do I just enlarge the hole, I guess I could do it easily enough very gently with a drill bit. This section of the strap is made from a hard plastic, so it should hold up to it OK.

Or is this something to take to a jeweller to get it done?

I'll try and get some pictures later if needed.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Mike_J_Smith (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, i took a drill to it and it wored perfick, so all's well that ends well :clapping:


----------

